# Para GI LTC 45 Cal



## mesz13 (Apr 13, 2008)

Saw one of these at the local gunshow and really liked how it felt, lighter weight and really good sight options. just wondering if any one owns one or has shot one recently, The dealer was asking $599 for it and I am thinking seriously about adding this to my collection.


----------



## T-55A5 (Apr 27, 2011)

I shot a Para GI LTC and a GI Expert

The LTC shot real good, but seemed to have a slightly stronger recoil than the GI Expert

I bought the GI Expert due to the lower price $550 (compared to the LTC’s $675) and I wanted a full size 1911

If you can, rent one and see what you think


----------

